# Android verschickt SMS an falsche Empfänger [2. Update]



## Newsfeed (5 Januar 2011)

Ein im Juni entdeckter Bug im Smartphone-Betriebssystem Android hat in den vorigen Tagen viel Wirbel verursacht. Er führt dazu, dass eine scheinbar korrekt verschickte SMS in Wirklichkeit beim falschen Empfänger landet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

